# Lion lense



## martti (Feb 17, 2016)

Stupid me, took the Tamron lens to Africa without actually getting acquainted with it first.
First, it zooms the wrong way. Not like Canons do.
Second, it is quite long and heavy and does not fit in my regular camera cases.
Third, the animals get worried when this thing is pointed at them and they seek cover.


Other than that, I fount the picture quality up to 400mm OK full open and 600mm acceptable at f/8.
You have to use manual focus every now and then which is not a surprise. AE seems to have some issues as well, especially shooting against the light. Compensate according to the histogram.


----------



## RGF (Feb 26, 2016)

martti said:


> Stupid me, took the Tamron lens to Africa without actually getting acquainted with it first.
> First, it zooms the wrong way. Not like Canons do.
> Second, it is quite long and heavy and does not fit in my regular camera cases.
> Third, the animals get worried when this thing is pointed at them and they seek cover.
> ...



Did you ever think that Tamron may be zoom the correct direction and Canon is wrong 

Hopefully you learned a lesson - I sure have when I took a Sony A7R (rented) on a trip without give myself sufficient time to use it. Could not figure out the camera (easily) so rather than waste great shots, I kept in the back most of the time.


----------



## martti (Feb 27, 2016)

Did you buy postcards and T-shirts? I did. They are great!


----------

